# datomi, fattomi, dettomi ecc...



## valerie1987

Buon pomeriggio, ho una domanda, probabilmente molto stupida, ma mi sentirei più ingenua a non prendere coraggio e chiedere!!  in italiano usiamo tanto espressioni come "datami", "fattomi" ecc, ovvero verbo + a me. In francese non c'è altro modo che parafrasare per esprimere questa costruzione? Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Aoyama

Il m'a donné, il m'a fait ... Elle m'a dit, elle m'a rendu etc.


----------



## matoupaschat

No, nella lingua moderna, non c'è! Bisogna parafrasare. In realtà, qualcosa esiste ancora con _lui, _credo, ma mi sembra solo usato in _legalese. _Meglio metterci sopra una pesantissima pietra...


----------



## valerie1987

Come pensavo, quindi in una frase come "approfittai dell'idea datami da XXX" sarebbe "je profitai de l'idée que XXX m'avait donné"...giusto?!
grazie mille


----------



## matoupaschat

Da notare che nel caso che riporti, non è strettamente necessario di specificare: "j'ai profité de l'idée donnée par XXX".


----------



## valerie1987

nel senso che tu tradurresti col passé composé invece che col passé simple ed ometteresti proprio il datami? Boh, visto che è un romanzo quello da cui ho preso la frase, e lo sto traducendo in attiva verso il francese, sto sempre attenta a non cambiare troppo per paura di sbagliare. :/ non sento ancora la padronanza totale della lingua in attiva e faccio tutto in punta di piedi!!!  almeno per la prima stesura. Ma il tuo commento mi fa riflettere. Grazie


----------



## Aoyama

""Je profitai/j'ai profité de l'idée que XXX m'avait donné*e*"... est très possible.


----------



## valerie1987

Giusto. Ma faute! Grazie


----------

